

Node.js Foundation Members (including GoDaddy) - franze
https://nodejs.org//foundation/members.html

======
sickeythecat
StrongLoop is excited to be part of today's launch of the Node.js Foundation!
Here's the backstory on how the foundation came to be:
[https://strongloop.com/strongblog/announcing-the-node-js-
fou...](https://strongloop.com/strongblog/announcing-the-node-js-fou...).

